# mothball smell in cedar chest



## RickB (Oct 20, 2009)

So, my wife acquired an old cedar chest used by a now-deceased family member. The thing was made by Sears a long time ago and had seen better days. My wife wants to refinish it and use it. My wife is doing the Lion's share of the work and I am supervising.

One problem with the chest though is that there is a persistent mothball smell on the inside. The cedar lining has absorbed the smell. I'd like to get the smell out.

Any thoughts as to how I would get the smell out?

RickB


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

The only thing I would suggest is to sand the interior with some 200grit. Wear a dust mask. No guarantees but worth a shot…


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

Maybe set it outside with the lid open exposing the inside to the sun?


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Ozone treatment gets the smell out of smoke damaged belongings after a fire. Same process might work for the chest.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

A friend of mine had the same issue. (Who would put mothballs in a cedar trunk?) I gave him about 1/2 bushel of cedar chips from my planer that he put into the trunk for a few months. I am not sure how it worked though. I need to ask him. Just anogther attempt to correct this.


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

try the sun if you can then if it is still there try sitting a large dish of Bi caronate of soda in there with the lid shut. It should gather up the smell pretty well after awhile. The other thing wold be to replace the smell with another - like lavender or camphor. That way you can keep it in there all the time. But I would try the Bicarb first. 
good luck


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

I think Theresa is on the right track with the baking soda. Something to absorb the odor.

Not sure I'd subject this to direct sunlight because the heating cycles will cause movement in the wood.

Sanding likely won't help as the odor is likely penetrated deeper than just the surface.

Rice is often used to dry things as it absorbs moisture-this might have a similar effect as sunlight without the heating cycles. You could layer uncooked dry rice on the bottom for a day. Turn the chest, layer the next surface. Patience would be key.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Eliminating odours is a breeze with Febreeze.

If nothing else works you could just leave it open for a few weeks and put scented lining paper in.


----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2010)

If sanding doesn't work you could seal it and reline the inside with new cedar. You can get a closet kit at a big box store.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

It will go way if you leave it open, but it will take a loooooooong time.


----------



## Schoey (Nov 19, 2008)

After doing a little research a while back I found out that cedar does little to ward off moths. Myth busted!
Ironically neither do mothballs. In "highly" concentrated amounts the chemicals in mothballs will kill moths.
Be careful if you sand as the chemicals in the mothballs are known carcinogens. I'd remove the cedar if it's a lining.


----------

